# Pleated cassette blinds



## jannet

Having a problem with my blinds on my starburst they will not fold back into the pleats can any body advise how to solve this problem please


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit of a silly design, putting concertina blinds at head height, but we just use a finger nails and gently poke them into compliance.


----------



## davidandgwen

Is this a recent problem after it has been in storage with the blinds in the extended position? The reason I ask is that I have found that on mine they refuse to shut if they get a bit damp. I leave my m/h in secure storage with salt crystals everywhere but in winter I have run into this problem.

It improves once the van is used presumably because they dry out. 

So in storage in winter I leave the blinds in the cassettes and this improves things no end.

Hope this helps

David


----------



## bulawayolass

I try and slip my hand behind the pleats as l fold them down, if it squonks out up a bit then flatten the front backwards or the back forwards into your hand it straightens them out a it and seems to work although fiddly. So far only one blind seems to have a problem.


----------



## Easyriders

You may find the string has come out of one side. This has happened to ours, haven't got round to fixing it yet!

Certainly, when the van is unused you should leave all blinds open. The sun, even in winter, helps keep things dry, and prevents mould.


----------



## rayrecrok

Easyriders said:


> You may find the string has come out of one side. This has happened to ours, haven't got round to fixing it yet!
> 
> Certainly, when the van is unused you should leave all blinds open. The sun, even in winter, helps keep things dry, and prevents mould.


Hi.

And fades everything.

ray.


----------



## 113016

rayrecrok said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may find the string has come out of one side. This has happened to ours, haven't got round to fixing it yet!
> 
> Certainly, when the van is unused you should leave all blinds open. The sun, even in winter, helps keep things dry, and prevents mould.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> And fades everything.
> 
> ray.
Click to expand...

Agree, we keep all blinds and external screens fitted while not in use!


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Sorry but leave them open in this part of the World - even in Winter- and you will end up with a bleached interior in no time. Always shut mine ....


----------



## JockandRita

GROUNDHOG said:


> Sorry but leave them open in this part of the World - even in Winter- and you will end up with a bleached interior in no time. Always shut mine ....


Same here. Always shut, especially when in storage.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## eurajohn

Check out what the equipment manufacturers suggest ref blinds, normally it is to leave in the open position otherwise problems will arise, on the spring assisted ones they lose their tension and pleats don't want to fold up properly.

If bleaching is really a problem then external covers are the answer.

Groundhog, with your stated problem do you actually live where your avatar info suggests  or mainly in Spain, or maybe work for the Cornish tourist board?


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Eurajohn, agree with you about manufacturers recommendation of leaving blinds up but in over 30 years of motorhoming and caravanning :  have never had a problem.

It is well documented the light in Cornwall UK is much stronger, hence all the artists in St Ives which is supposed to be the best light of all, cannot compete with Spain though!

In the Winter it is much milder than the rest of the UK, more humid so everything grows a lovely fur coat of mould.....

Do I work for the tourist board, nah, that is why my second home is on Vancouver Island. Now in Canada the light....

Meanwhile back at the blinds.... 8) 

Have fun


----------



## Easyriders

We'd still rather risk faded seats rather than black mildewed ones!


----------



## peterandirene

I once worked for a blind company and was told to advise customers with pleated blinds that the folds have a "memory" (don't ask me to explain, I can't) and that they should be pulled up at least once a month for at least 24 hours to maintain the memory.

Peter


----------



## rayc

My Rapido has a large curved rooflight at the front which has a pleated blind. When I bought it the used to bunch up when opening it i.e. pushing it back into the cassette. I sorted it out by feeding it back in pleat by pleat and leaving it that way for a month. I now find that as long as it is not left closed for long periods that it feeds back in ok.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is a pleated blind closed when you can see through the window or when you can't as both apply in reality


----------

